
Ask HN: Windows XP SP2 and IE 6.0 sites won't load? - orionblastar
I am installing Winddows XP SP2 on virtual machines for legacy development. I found out Google.com does not load in IE 6 and bing.com does. Going to ninite to download installers also does not load. Bing.com loads fine and I can download Firefox good thing it still works with XP SP2. Firefox seems to load ninite and uses Yahoo search now. But google.com still gives me a page not found even in Firefox.<p>Is Google blocking old OSes and Web Browsers, or is this a thing with XP Certificates expiring or something. I want to use XP to develop some older Visual Studio languages with VB 6.0 and etc. Have problems running in modern Windows. Yet I can&#x27;t help but notice XP SP2 can&#x27;t load certain websites. Are they trying to force XP users to upgrade to a new Windows or is this just some sort of coincidence?<p>Edit: IE 6 does not load Google.com but the latest Firefox can. I doubt Google is having connection issues. Ninite seems to load in Firefox as well. I wonder what other websites act like that with IE 6.0? I don&#x27;t use SP3 because it loads slower and it is based on Vista a but and SP2 is more stable for me.
======
tbyehl
With XP SP2 you're going to encounter a combination of sites disabling SSLv3
in the aftermath of POODLE and SHA-2 support not being available until SP3.

It is possible to run VB6 / VS6 on later versions of Windows.

[http://stackoverflow.com/a/10501908/269773](http://stackoverflow.com/a/10501908/269773)

[http://nuke.vbcorner.net/Articles/VB60/VisualStudio6Installe...](http://nuke.vbcorner.net/Articles/VB60/VisualStudio6Installer/tabid/93/language/en-
US/Default.aspx)

------
nness
IE6 has been deprecated since July 2010. Support for it fell off long before
then. Even countries with heavy amounts of software piracy are using later
versions of the browser. IE6 is considered as important as IE5.5, that is to
say, beyond dead.

My guess is that it isn't intentional. It is a combination of modern browser
features which are not supported in IE6 (like you say, might be certificates
as well), rendering errors and a whole lot of JS which was written without IE6
in mind that can be executed.

IE8 is available for Windows XP, that would be a better option.

